# Newbie needs help w/ IDing cichlids



## Guest (Jun 4, 2005)

Greetings,
Not long ago, I lost close to 30 convicts due to a power failure. I have recently started buying new cichlids for the tank, but I bought them strictly because of how they looked. Now I'd like to get some more definitive info on them. I have spent a good 4 hours online trying to find the answers, but I'm getting mixed messages. If anyone here can tell me the type, and possibly the sex, of the cichlids below, I would really appreciate it. I'd love any info about these guys that you're willing to share, like what distinguishes the sexes and the types. Thank you for your time.

The first two pics are of the same fish...























These are two pics of the same fish (not the same as the ones above)...






















Is this a blue acara?














Is this a green terror?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well in the second pic, the one to left is a jewel cichlid, and the one to the right is a convict.

and yes, that is a green terror.

the first pic looks like one my lfs has had for a few week ive been trying to identify him because they dont know, and neither do i. sorry


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

First pic is also a Jewel (Hemichromis sp.)


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I was gonna say the same thing, the first 4 pics are all jewel cichlids...and If I read that right the first two are the same fish, then the next two are a different fish...but I think both are jewels...the other is a convict in the background, and that is definitely a green terror...not sure about the other but they are all pretty fish! good luck!


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

do you have any pics of your whole tank?


----------

